# 12" versus 24" bucket



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

backhoe came with 24" bucket. What's the best way to locate a 12" one? 
on home sewer laterals is 24" to big" Will I have more digging power with 12" ? Thank's in advance


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

What brand and model of backhoe?

You could buy from a equipment dealer, auction, or manufacturer of buckets, etc.

Where in California are you located?

I have picked up some new buckets for a good price at Ritchie Brothers Auctions. There are a couple coming up in California, May 22-23 in L.A, June 5-6 in Sacramento. Go to http://www.rbauction.com to see upcoming dates, locations, and equipment lists.

About is 24" too big. It depends on how deep, how loose the soil is, etc. If it is deep 12" is can be too narrow to work in the ditch. 

And you will have more digging power with a narrower bucket.


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not a digger, but I have a friend who finds lots of this stuff on Ebay!


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Thank's Guys*

I live in San Rafael. It ' a massey Ferguson 50 hx ,with extendahoe.about a 16,000 machine

One of the things I do is weld. No problem changing out ears one if price is good . Thank's ,Kevin


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

how deep? hard to work in a 12" wide excavation 24" for that matter


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank's Day ,will know depth tomorrow. Got 50' to street from house

guessing about 3-4ft max. thank's Kevin ps in N. ca. no frost


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

12" will give you more power and faster cycle times. Like day said, narrow trenches are a pain to work in. We use a 42" bucket for our trenches.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would disagree with the shorter cycle time....every time I have used a 12" bucket the soil would stick so bad that it took longer to shake it out than it did to fill it.

Found that only filling the bucket 1/2 way was faster than getting a full bucket.

16" works pretty well.


----------



## BeetsZ71 (Nov 16, 2006)

We use a 48" bucket most of the time but carry all of the other buckets and forks to the job because you never know what you'll need.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

tgeb said:


> I would disagree with the shorter cycle time....every time I have used a 12" bucket the soil would stick so bad that it took longer to shake it out than it did to fill it.


TGEB is spot on - 12" buckets won't unload easily in anything but the sandiest of soils. In the abscence of some mitigating factor like having to provide special backfill or pavement patches, or if a person has to work in the trench, I'd say 24" is the minimum width to consider. If the trench is deeper than 48" I'd say 30".


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Funny someone should ask this. I just dug (Thursday) 500ft of key for a concrete wall footing with a 1ft bucket. Like the others have said, you will spend more time trying to get material out than digging. Some other things. A 12" wide trench will never be 12 inches, plain and simple. Banks cave off and unless you are digging way out in front of yourself keeping a straight line is tough. The closer you dig to yourself, the more offline you can get. How deep is your trench?  If it's deeper than 3 ft, I'd say forget it. If you are trenching less than 5 or six feet, and you only want to put in a little water line....just rent a trencher that will trench the depth, thats the easiest. Just use the backhoe to dig out each end to make connections. One more thing about the buckets. Up in MN we tried using a 12" bucket for our perforated pipe, In sand. Your 12" wide trench ends up being way wide at the top. Ace the 12" bucket Idea.........They really are a waste of time..........

Goodbye all.....This morning I head up to MN!!!!!!! May not hear from me for awhile..... Take care all...


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Thank's T MATT and others ,GREAT info*

I've been in the trades 45 yrs, but am a greenhorn with the Hoe.

Trying to make a little $$ and do no harm !!

This forum has the best friendly help around !!!!!! Thank's Drift


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a 12 inch bucket that has never been on my hoe...I run an 18inch for everything. Ditto on the 12 comments above. I wouldn't have the 12 incher if I hadn't been at an auction and paid $100 for it.....


----------



## beachbum0286 (Mar 1, 2007)

The only thing we use a 12" bucket for is doing U-drain, pipe next to curb about 18" deep. It is still a pain putting pipe in that narrow of a ditch.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*You Guys Are Sooo Right*

2 ft work's great , will look for a 16 " or larger for muckkin My creek


----------

